# How did I live without this tool?



## darren_nh (Sep 2, 2012)

I was working the pile at the local woodbank and a local logger and I were cutting when he pulled out this.

View attachment 251103


What a back saver and light as a feather. Moving rounds is nearly effortless.

Does anyone else use one of these to work a pile?


----------



## CTYank (Sep 2, 2012)

Been using a LogRite (aluminum) 3' pickaroon for about 6 months now. Can be used many ways for moving rounds/splits. Makes my arm 3' longer. 
Aluminum makes it light, and still strong. Beware of flimsy knock-offs, as reportedly sold by Northern Tool. From the orient, whereas LogRite are made in CT, USA- we know where their cars are parked. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Laroo (Sep 2, 2012)

I use a Peavy brand, and yes handier than a pocket on a shirt.


----------



## wudpirat (Sep 2, 2012)

*You'll live longer with it.*

Happy you discovered the back saver.
I've used pulp hooks, pickeroons and hookeroons since I started wood heating.
They kind of put a handle on a piece of wood making it easier to work and also save wear on the hands and gloves.
If you have a problem with sharp and pointy, be careful.:biggrin:


----------



## artbaldoni (Sep 2, 2012)

Just got mine for Christmas. Why didn't I have one of these sooner? 
The 2 tools I always have when using the hydraulic splitter:







The pick doesn't look this new anymore...:msp_ohmy:


----------



## woodguy105 (Sep 2, 2012)

wudpirat said:


> Happy you discovered the back saver.
> I've used pulp hooks, pickeroons and hookeroons since I started wood heating.
> They kind of put a handle on a piece of wood making it easier to work and also save wear on the hands and gloves.
> If you have a problem with sharp and pointy, be careful.:biggrin:



Pulp hooks are awesome. I use two in my splitting business. I think a pickeroon is next on the list.


----------



## zogger (Sep 2, 2012)

Never used one. They look interesting. I know I haven't seen any in any hardware stores. I'd like to try one, see what they are good for. Or see a video of one in action. It's like bow bars on a chainsaw, never ran one, I have never seen one in the flesh so to speak, couldn't figure out what they were for, how and when to use them until I saw a video and read a little more about them.

My back is binary. Works fine/absolutely doesn't work, no middle ground. Been out most of the week, can't do much. Know I can't run a saw now or pick up any sort of round, even if I could picaroon it closer. Maybe one of these tools might help me avoid issues? Don't know. It doesn't go out on me doing normal work, it is just bending funny, reach down to pick up like nothing, a dropped whatever, or like the other day, just woke up in pain with some disks moved the wrong place or small rupture or something. Original accident was 12 ruptured, absolute teh suck.


----------



## Mac88 (Sep 2, 2012)

zogger said:


> My back is binary. Works fine/absolutely doesn't work, no middle ground. Been out most of the week, can't do much. Know I can't run a saw now or pick up any sort of round, even if I could picaroon it closer. Maybe one of these tools might help me avoid issues? Don't know. It doesn't go out on me doing normal work, it is just bending funny, reach down to pick up like nothing, a dropped whatever, or like the other day, just woke up in pain with some disks moved the wrong place or small rupture or something. Original accident was 12 ruptured, absolute teh suck.



Take care of yourself, Zogger.


----------



## artbaldoni (Sep 2, 2012)

zogger said:


> My back is binary. Works fine/absolutely doesn't work, no middle ground. Been out most of the week, can't do much. Know I can't run a saw now or pick up any sort of round, even if I could picaroon it closer. Maybe one of these tools might help me avoid issues? Don't know. It doesn't go out on me doing normal work, it is just bending funny, reach down to pick up like nothing, a dropped whatever, or like the other day, just woke up in pain with some disks moved the wrong place or small rupture or something. Original accident was 12 ruptured, absolute teh suck.



I'm with ya. Back surgery in 2003. Learn to listen to your body. Especially when it tries to tell your brain you're not 18 anymore. :msp_sad:


----------



## likesaws (Sep 2, 2012)

Got mine 2 years ago. one off fleabay. The other one is a council tool brand made in North Corolina.
Both are great tools don't know how I got by with out it. Save the back for sure.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Sep 2, 2012)

Someone gave one to me and I love it.


----------



## artbaldoni (Sep 2, 2012)

Mine's a Council from Grainger.


----------



## Moss Man (Sep 2, 2012)

Been using one for a couple years to level the top of the loaded trailer and dump truck, it's worth it's weight in gold IMO.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 3, 2012)

I had wanted one for years, wasn't willing to pay the high price for a "nail on a stick" - tried all sorts of substitues, rake, how, weeding fork. Finally bit the bullet and bought one about 3-4 years ago. First use I tured my rear end into a pulp by kicking it for not buying one 30 years ago. 

I go nowhere near wood no matter what I will be doing with out it. I have walked 50 yards to retrieve it to move one rouind over to the splitter rather than bend over and roll it. 

Of all my tools that is one of the last ones I would ever get rid of.

I even homebuilt a 7 foot one and haven't crawled up on the truck to unload rounds since. 

Harry K


----------



## CTYank (Sep 3, 2012)

Besides the predictable uses of 3' LogRite pickaroon (rolling and placing wood with fingers well out of reach), pulling from pile(s) and unloading truck, I've found it very useful for skidding large rounds short distances.
Just jam the "nail" into the end, grab pickaroon with both hands, lift end and drag. Worked with ~300 lb of cherry.
There are many ways it'll help you avoid testing your back. (That's highly recommended, zogger.)


----------



## zogger (Sep 3, 2012)

CTYank said:


> Besides the predictable uses of 3' LogRite pickaroon (rolling and placing wood with fingers well out of reach), pulling from pile(s) and unloading truck, I've found it very useful for skidding large rounds short distances.
> Just jam the "nail" into the end, grab pickaroon with both hands, lift end and drag. Worked with ~300 lb of cherry.
> There are many ways it'll help you avoid testing your back. (That's highly recommended, zogger.)



I will see if I can scrounge one up and give it a shot, see how it fits for me.


----------



## zogger (Sep 3, 2012)

artbaldoni said:


> I'm with ya. Back surgery in 2003. Learn to listen to your body. Especially when it tries to tell your brain you're not 18 anymore. :msp_sad:



I opted for no surgery way back when it happened. They wanted to lose the discs, put steel or titanium rods in, then said I would most likely be in a wheelchair or using a walker. 

I gimped outta there ater much choice language, wouldn't consider that. Did every other alternative measure I could find. 

Long recovery and these relapses cramp my style..but most of the time I can do stuff. I guess, best I ever got was half strength (or so) back. I'm two inches shorter then back then and 20 lbs lighter, and neither was a whole lot to begin with..ha! Had to really look for jobs I could do with my unpredictable schedule of availability.


----------



## BrokenToys (Sep 3, 2012)

They also work well for chasing your crackhead neighbors off your lawn :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## farmerboybill (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey,

I just scored one of these off C-list - 

old pick??????


View attachment 251805


I'm going to pick it up today. No cutting!


----------



## Chris-PA (Sep 7, 2012)

OK guys, now I'm thinking I should get one. It's just never been real obvious to me how it would be useful, but I know darn well that with most traditional tools - well, they became traditional for a reason I guess! And since I'm always looking for ways to protect my back (my office mate here has three herniated disks, and I know others who've had Zogger's experience too - I really want to avoid that!), I guess I'll start looking for one.


----------



## haveawoody (Sep 7, 2012)

peavy for me.
Better advantage of being able to roll logs and the peavy can hold a log off the ground for easy cutup.
One is better as a log roller/holder and one better to drag/pry things to another place.
Both great tools.


----------



## ray benson (Sep 7, 2012)

I'll have a look at the flea market. Would make unloading a pickup truck easier.


----------



## deranged (Sep 7, 2012)

I've been wanting one for a while, just can't seem to part with the coin for one.


----------



## hardpan (Sep 7, 2012)

I cut firewood for 35 years before AS introduced the hookeroon/pickeroon to me. I feel foolish for not trying one earlier. My back is pretty good but this tool is still a big help. Mine is a Dixie "something". I had to reshape the point a little for better penetration and carrying capabilities with the oak I usually cut but that was no big deal. I recently purchased a couple pulp hooks but haven't used them yet. I have no doubt they will become good friends also. When we have a few years on us we learn to work a little smarter. There is a price if we do and there is a price if we don't.


----------



## crowbuster (Sep 7, 2012)

Right on the money hardpan, wife saw a few posts about em after I told her the guys on A.S. love em and get me one if she saw one at an auction. She got a two fer deal on feebay, said she has never seen one here in Indiana. Well, I love the darn thing, makes life easier and helps my finicky back. THank god for a good woman and the great guys on A.S.


----------



## Nosmo (Sep 7, 2012)

*Unloading and Pulling*

Anyone who doesn't have some sort of pickeroon or even a simple handle with a heavy hook to help drag logs is overworking himself. A tool that helps reach into the front section of a pickup bed and drag or get a log rolling is a great help.

Nosmo


----------



## D&B Mack (Sep 7, 2012)

Nosmo said:


> Anyone who doesn't have some sort of pickeroon or even a simple handle with a heavy hook to help drag logs is overworking himself. A tool that helps reach into the front section of a pickup bed and drag or get a log rolling is a great help.
> 
> Nosmo



:agree2:

If you got a plastic bed liner, it works slick-as-snot for yanking rounds out of a truck bed. "Never leave home without it."


----------



## Laird (Sep 7, 2012)

I have both the Peavy brand and a Logrite. They both work well for moving logs around, but the Peavy hook "sticks" in the log better if I want it to, probably because it's heavier. It sticks well enough in endgrain that I can pick a log up with it if I want to and then comes out with a twist. I like both, but I like the Peavy more.


----------



## dsell (Sep 7, 2012)

On Peavy's website, I see 8 choices of pickeroon heads and a variety of handle lengths. Are you picking logs up with two of these or mostly using one of them to drag and roll rounds?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 7, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> :agree2:
> 
> If you got a plastic bed liner, it works slick-as-snot for yanking rounds out of a truck bed. "Never leave home without it."



Need an extra bed liner or 3? They're the FIRST thing that comes out of any truck I buy. Hate em with the same passion I hate box elder and possums. Gotta tie down anything you don't want bounced from wall to wall of the truck bed constantly, and the box rusts out underneath em anyhow. Useless waste of petroleum byproducts if there ever was one.


----------



## Arbonaut (Sep 7, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Need an extra bed liner or 3? They're the FIRST thing that comes out of any truck I buy. Hate em with the same passion I hate box elder and possums. Gotta tie down anything you don't want bounced from wall to wall of the truck bed constantly, and the box rusts out underneath em anyhow. Useless waste of petroleum byproducts if there ever was one.



The corrugation give big snappin' turtles a place to get a grip, Steve. Gives 'em a sporting chance en route to the washtub.


----------



## D&B Mack (Sep 7, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Need an extra bed liner or 3? They're the FIRST thing that comes out of any truck I buy. Hate em with the same passion I hate box elder and possums. Gotta tie down anything you don't want bounced from wall to wall of the truck bed constantly, and the box rusts out underneath em anyhow. Useless waste of petroleum byproducts if there ever was one.



To each his own I guess, I like being able to easily slide material in and out of the bed while the bed is protected. Never had one rust out, but you could put a coating like spray bed liner down first. I have a rubber mat I throw on the liner for when I am transporting items I don't want moving around and can't (or don't want to) tie down.


----------



## dsell (Sep 7, 2012)

I use a layer of closed cell foam between the bed and plastic liner. There was a company that made it called bedsaver or something like that. I used it on my new 06 Tundra and didn't have any rust or worn through paint when I traded it in for a 10 Tundra. I like to be able to throw a log in the bed without worrying about denting it.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 7, 2012)

When I grew up my dad had one, always called it his peckerdoodler. I got one for myself a while back. Can't cut wood with one. I am not joking here people, you NEED one of these. I get mine from pickaroon.com. check them out, priced right and excellent product. Get the one with the longest handle you can.


----------



## dsell (Sep 7, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> When I grew up my dad had one, always called it his peckerdoodler. I got one for myself a while back. Can't cut wood with one. I am not joking here people, you NEED one of these. I get mine from pickaroon.com. check them out, priced right and excellent product. Get the one with the longest handle you can.



So, you recommend the 4 ft handle?


----------



## hardpan (Sep 7, 2012)

crowbuster said:


> Right on the money hardpan, wife saw a few posts about em after I told her the guys on A.S. love em and get me one if she saw one at an auction. She got a two fer deal on feebay, said she has never seen one here in Indiana. Well, I love the darn thing, makes life easier and helps my finicky back. THank god for a good woman and the great guys on A.S.



To top it off, I have actually seen them around many times at auctions and "junk" shops but didn't know or ask about their intended use. I even have a small collection of antique wood working tools (broad axe, fro, adz, draw knives, etc.). I still don't know how much hook is too much on them. When I re-shaped the tip of mine I increased the hook effect and improved the pulling and lifting ability.


----------



## hardpan (Sep 7, 2012)

dsell said:


> So, you recommend the 4 ft handle?



The 4 foot handle would be handy for the extra reach. From what I've seen an axe handle is pretty well standard. You may want to consider if the need arises to replace the handle. Can you easily find or make a replacement handle? I'm not trying to talk you out of it. I have never used one with a longer handle.


----------



## dsell (Sep 7, 2012)

No, I couldn't make a replacement handle and typically, the hardware replacements are very expensive.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 7, 2012)

For those who can't see why teh price of a "nail on a stick" should be so high, you can make your own. I've posted thsi before but here it is again.

My 7' to reach those rounds in the front of the bed:












Closet pole, compression fitting fromt he plumbing bins, short length of 1/2" all thread. The plumbing fitting is a bit spendy but total cost is still half of what a commercial one is.

Make two, one short about 32" and one long. 7' is just right to reach the front of the bed. That compression fitting adds just enough weight out there to 'stick' the point.

Harry K


Harry K


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 7, 2012)

dsell said:


> So, you recommend the 4 ft handle?



Mine is the logrite at 30", just right for close in work. Ideally I would have that, a 7'er (have it) and an intermediate somewhere around 4'.

If you have only one I would recommend nothign longer than 36"

Harry K


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 7, 2012)

I bought the 36 and 48" handled ones off of pickaroon.com, I pretty much never use the 36". I am 6'1" and the 48" is perfect. I think the price was around $27 if I remember correctly and that was about 3 years ago. Very nice quality, works very good. My dad had a few of them when I was growing up he always wanted one with a longer than 36" handle so when I found these I bought one for me and one for him. His neighbor seen him using it and "had to have one" he also ordered the 48". I use mine for pulling rounds out of the back of the truck to get them to the splitter and they work great. A pickaroon and a cant hook, 2 things I cant be in the woods cutting without.


----------



## haveawoody (Sep 7, 2012)

turnkey4099,

Nice creation, goes to show what you can make with a little work and thought.
I love your tire wall dents, me thinks you have been moving wood no? lol


----------



## darren_nh (Sep 7, 2012)

dsell said:


> So, you recommend the 4 ft handle?



Get the aluminum head version. It has a steel tip and is as light as a feather. You will be paying the ransome for shipping unless you can find a local logging supplier. Mine as well get the best. 3' handle works great! It does not have a regular axe handle, so replacing the handle is not a trip to the local hardware store.

I would think the full steel head may get a bit heavy during a full days use.


----------



## haveawoody (Sep 7, 2012)

This is my peavey.

Great for rolling and holding above ground, just ok for grabbing and dragging.
Anyone hauling logs of a pickup is going to find it a pain, but for the big log on the ground roll and cut up it's is a back and saw saver. 
<img src =http://www.treestuff.com/store/images/products/large/T-029-042-0275.jpg>


----------



## benp (Sep 7, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> When I grew up my dad had one, always called it his peckerdoodler. I got one for myself a while back. Can't cut wood with one. I am not joking here people, you NEED one of these. I get mine from *pickaroon.com*. check them out, priced right and excellent product. Get the one with the longest handle you can.



Thanks Andy!!!

Looks like I will try and scope these out at L&M tomorrow.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 8, 2012)

haveawoody said:


> turnkey4099,
> 
> Nice creation, goes to show what you can make with a little work and thought.
> I love your tire wall dents, me thinks you have been moving wood no? lol



I bought that hauler forwooding years ago, and 89 but it was used with high mileage very cherry and just out of the paint shop. Not a ding, dent, scrape on it. Took me many cords to get it looking like a respectable working truck . I had to replace the tailgate last year. It finally got so beat up I couldn't get it open any more (took the body shop some "persuasion" before it yielded), so dished in I could have used it for a foot bath. I did wipe the mirror off the passenger side door and dented the door in by droppign a huge willow a tad closer than I had planned.

Still mechanically solid except needs exhaust system and a recharge of the AC. Body looks like out of a junkyard.

Harry K


----------



## haveawoody (Sep 8, 2012)

turnkey4099,

Gives the truck some character.
Most of my equiptment has similar dents, everything from saws to me LOL


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 8, 2012)

benp said:


> Thanks Andy!!!
> 
> Looks like I will try and scope these out at L&M tomorrow.



Cool, you wont be dissapointed. Another thing I like about these particular ones are that they are made right here in Minnesota.


----------



## benp (Sep 8, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Cool, you wont be dissapointed. *Another thing I like about these particular ones are that they are made right here in Minnesota*.



I said the exact same thing when I checked out the website.

I picked up the 48" at Fleet today. Pretty inexpensive compared to the others plus, like you mentioned, I am supporting a local company. 

Going to give it a whirl today when I head out to the log pile here in a bit. 

Thanks again for the heads up.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## benp (Sep 8, 2012)

This thing is AWESOME!!!!

Why I waited so long........

I herfed some very large junk popple rounds around with it to use as ends for the wood pile. I couldn't really move these by hand but with the pickaroon it was no sweat.

Even splitting I had it in one hand and the axe in the other. Pick the round up with the pick and then smoke it with the axe.

Great investment.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 8, 2012)

benp said:


> This thing is AWESOME!!!!
> 
> Why I waited so long........
> 
> ...



Yes they are extremely handy. I will drop a tree, buck it in to firewood lengths, then grab the pickaroon and flip them all on to there ends , and then just walk along with the fiskars axe and whack'em. A very quick way to make firewood. I think everyone should own one, or two. Glad you like it (I knew you would).


----------



## benp (Sep 8, 2012)

I'll try and get a picture of those popple rounds tomorrow.

They are BRUTES. 

Blew my mind how easy it was to move them end to end.

Again, awesome tool. 

One word to the company though.....put some vinyl or rubber dip on the beak. When I was walking through fleet today with it by my side, that beak wanted a piece of everything. It got to the point that I was worried about bumping into someone and then dragging them with me...lol

Had to carry it close, with the pointy end in my control...


----------



## Laroo (Sep 8, 2012)

benp said:


> I'll try and get a picture of those popple rounds tomorrow.
> 
> They are BRUTES.
> 
> ...



I keep a short piece of rubber hose jammed over the business end of mine, when not in use. They will punch a hole in whatever they get close to, including your shin:taped:


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 9, 2012)

benp said:


> I'll try and get a picture of those popple rounds tomorrow.
> 
> They are BRUTES.
> 
> ...



Not to worry about that point. It is pretty well "self sheathing"...usually in your calf or shin.

Harry K


----------



## apattie (Sep 9, 2012)

I think this is the same company you guys were talking about. Peavey Manufacturing Company - products_logging_tools_pickeroons. I was just looking at it and I can't believe all the different types and heads on them. Def need to get one.


----------



## greendohn (Sep 9, 2012)

Never seen nor heard of these outfits around here. You guys have me thinkin' about one.

What's the preferred head shape? I get the idea of a 36" handle or longer, lookin' at the different head designs has me wondering, though.

My wood cuttin' buddy uses two of the short Fiskars, one in each hand, for moving/dragging rounds and that seems to work pretty good. He just gives a round a whack in the end grain to stick the ax and carries his rounds, one in hand, like a couple cases of beer. Saves a lot of bending over.

The tools you guys are posting appear they might work better?


----------



## darren_nh (Sep 9, 2012)

greendohn said:


> Never seen nor heard of these outfits around here. You guys have me thinkin' about one.
> 
> What's the preferred head shape? I get the idea of a 36" handle or longer, lookin' at the different head designs has me wondering, though.
> 
> ...



The aluminum head option is was lighter than a Fiskars. I prefer that one.


----------



## benp (Sep 9, 2012)

Laroo said:


> I keep a short piece of rubber hose jammed over the business end of mine, when not in use. They will punch a hole in whatever they get close to, including your shin:taped:



Thanks for the tip!:msp_thumbup:



greendohn said:


> Never seen nor heard of these outfits around here. You guys have me thinkin' about one.
> 
> What's the preferred head shape? I get the idea of a 36" handle or longer, lookin' at the different head designs has me wondering, though.
> 
> ...



Mine has the little downward beak on the end. Although on that last link from the Maine company I am digging that little axe/pick combo.:biggrin:

I actually tried using the axe yesterday to roll the rounds around. The pickaroon required little to no effort to pierce the end and pull up to a standing position. The axe needed some more effort and then wouldnt always stay stuck. 

Here's those rounds I was moving around yesterday. The cut and split wood is 30" +/- for reference.












Again awesome tool for how little (in the scheme of things) it cost.


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 9, 2012)

Laroo said:


> I keep a short piece of rubber hose jammed over the business end of mine, when not in use. They will punch a hole in whatever they get close to, including your shin:taped:



AAAHHHH great minds think alike.  I keep a piece of old garden hose on mine! 

What I find important is to "test" them in the store. There was like half a dozen in the store when I bought mine. I tried each and every one on a pallet to see which one "grabs" the best.

7


----------



## CTYank (Sep 9, 2012)

haveawoody said:


> This is my peavey.
> 
> Great for rolling and holding above ground, just ok for grabbing and dragging.
> Anyone hauling logs of a pickup is going to find it a pain, but for the big log on the ground roll and cut up it's is a back and saw saver.
> <img src =http://www.treestuff.com/store/images/products/large/T-029-042-0275.jpg>



I've had a peavey for years. Doesn't look like your picture, which is of a cant hook with t-prop.

Peavey has point in line with handle, like an extension thereof. Cant hook, like yours, has point perpendicular handle.

Nice try. :msp_rolleyes:

Recommended procedure: make multiple cuts in log; roll it 180 deg; finish cuts.

(Actually mine was a gift back when. Really would have preferred a cant hook, but who knew back then?)


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 9, 2012)

CTYank said:


> I've had a peavey for years. Doesn't look like your picture, which is of a cant hook with t-prop.
> 
> Peavey has point in line with handle, like an extension thereof. Cant hook, like yours, has point perpendicular handle.
> 
> ...



The ones with the spike on the end were known as Peaveys back when I was a kid - didn't refer to the company but was the generic name used to refer to such a tool. I lost one up the the mountains - hope whoever found it got good use out of it. I think I still have one without the handle in the shop somewhere.

Harry K


----------



## ShaneLogs (Sep 9, 2012)

Pretty cool! I need to get my self one of those


----------



## darren_nh (Sep 9, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Pretty cool! I need to get my self one of those



You should be able to stop by the Peavey shop in Eddington and avoid the shipping.


----------



## JFerg65 (Sep 9, 2012)

Here is another tool, LOCKHART's FIREWOOD GRIPPER I bit the bullet and purchased two of them. What a life saver for me. I can haul two logs at a time just like carrying two five gallon buckets. I'm sure they have been discussed here but I thought I would throw this one out as a must have. They are also great for throwing rounds up onto the splitter. You can handle them just like a bail of hay. 

Here is the link.

https://sites.google.com/site/lockhartsfirewoodgripper/home


----------



## farmerboybill (Sep 10, 2012)

JFerg65 said:


> Here is another tool, LOCKHART's FIREWOOD GRIPPER I bit the bullet and purchased two of them. What a life saver for me. I can haul two logs at a time just like carrying two five gallon buckets. I'm sure they have been discussed here but I thought I would throw this one out as a must have. They are also great for throwing rounds up onto the splitter. You can handle them just like a bail of hay.
> 
> Here is the link.
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/lockhartsfirewoodgripper/home



I love it! Especially the part that said "Made in waUSAu!" Good ol' Wisconsin ingenuity!


----------



## cheeves (Sep 10, 2012)

zogger said:


> Never used one. They look interesting. I know I haven't seen any in any hardware stores. I'd like to try one, see what they are good for. Or see a video of one in action. It's like bow bars on a chainsaw, never ran one, I have never seen one in the flesh so to speak, couldn't figure out what they were for, how and when to use them until I saw a video and read a little more about them.
> 
> My back is binary. Works fine/absolutely doesn't work, no middle ground. Been out most of the week, can't do much. Know I can't run a saw now or pick up any sort of round, even if I could picaroon it closer. Maybe one of these tools might help me avoid issues? Don't know. It doesn't go out on me doing normal work, it is just bending funny, reach down to pick up like nothing, a dropped whatever, or like the other day, just woke up in pain with some disks moved the wrong place or small rupture or something. Original accident was 12 ruptured, absolute teh suck.


Zog, highly recommend the Magnet Belt. Stiff ones work better for getting wood. Soft ones for around the house. Amazon.com has em cheap.


----------



## gtsawyer (Sep 19, 2012)

*Just got my 5' Tenzaloy Peavey*

My previous pickaroon was the round-handled 3' variety with the round pick. It worked great, but it always bothered me that the rubber grip would slide off. Workable, but not a particularly well engineered tool. 

This new one from Peavey looks awesome, is super light (it feels lighter than my 3' pickaroon), and fits nicely in my truck's toolbox. The 5' reach is about right for my shorter pickup bed too (6.5' bed).

My wife still doesn't believe there is actually a tool called a "pickaroon." I threatened to call it a "hookaroon" in public if she doesn't believe me. (she thinks "hookaroon" sounds nasty)

$94.05; delivered.


----------



## darren_nh (Sep 20, 2012)

gtsawyer said:


> My previous pickaroon was the round-handled 3' variety with the round pick. It worked great, but it always bothered me that the rubber grip would slide off. Workable, but not a particularly well engineered tool.
> 
> This new one from Peavey looks awesome, is super light (it feels lighter than my 3' pickaroon), and fits nicely in my truck's toolbox. The 5' reach is about right for my shorter pickup bed too (6.5' bed).
> 
> ...



I am sure you will appreciate the weight and reach. Hookaroon sounds fun......pickaroon sounds nasty.


----------



## aaronmach1 (Sep 20, 2012)

how exactly is a pickeroon used? just wack o piece of wood with it and drag it away?


----------



## gtsawyer (Sep 20, 2012)

aaronmach1 said:


> how exactly is a pickeroon used? just wack o piece of wood with it and drag it away?



Exactly. Makes it much easier to unload a pickup of rounds/splits or to move stuff around on the ground. You don't have to bend over to pick it up if you can just hook it and drag it around. 

Kind of like a dinner fork for firewood. (I really like food analogies)


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 20, 2012)

I actually use mine for brush also. I am 6'1" about 260 so yea I'm kind of fat and I don't like bending over a lot so I use my pickeroon for making my arms longer. Why not.


----------



## hardpan (Sep 20, 2012)

Arm extension to roll or drag wood from the truck or trailer of course but I find it a great help to move the big stuff (24"-40") from one place to another in a combination of lifting, rolling, scooting, turning, and flipping from horizontal to vertical. Less back stress.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 20, 2012)

gtsawyer said:


> Exactly. Makes it much easier to unload a pickup of rounds/splits or to move stuff around on the ground. You don't have to bend over to pick it up if you can just hook it and drag it around.
> 
> Kind of like a dinner fork for firewood. (I really like food analogies)



Or, with rounds, just roll 'em along. Beats bending over to roll them hands down. Was unloadin PU this morning, batch of small 'no split needed' rounds in the front of the bed. Just stand up there, slam, toss behind, repeat, repeat, repeat and never bent over once until the bed was empty. Usually I try to make those small rounds land on the back ofthe bed, then crawl down and stack them from the tail gate.

Harry K


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 20, 2012)

hardpan said:


> Arm extension to roll or drag wood from the truck or trailer of course but I find it a great help to move the big stuff (24"-40") from one place to another in a combination of lifting, rolling, scooting, turning, and flipping from horizontal to vertical. Less back stress.



Way less back stress/strain!!! Been said before "use one once and you'll kick your rear for not buying one 20 years ago".

Harry K


----------



## CTYank (Sep 20, 2012)

aaronmach1 said:


> how exactly is a pickeroon used? just wack o piece of wood with it and drag it away?



Depends on the wood and its moisture content. You'll learn quickly.

Softer pieces (mainly the less dried) you can take your choice of end or angled into side. You adjust the speed of your swing to just drive it in enough. (You do have to remove it.)

Harder (drier) pieces for species like black locust especially, forget the end and angle it into the side.

Always keep your legs out of the line of fire. DAMHIKT


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 20, 2012)

turnkey4099 said:


> Way less back stress/strain!!! Been said before "use one once and you'll kick your rear for not buying one 20 years ago".
> 
> Harry K



I totally agree, I cant stress it enough here people, you NEED one of these things.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Sep 20, 2012)

Just got a Stihl Pulp Hook today with the replaceable tip on it and it seems to do really good.


----------

